# KYB-AGX's



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

im just wondering...........

whose got em?

what settings do you have them on and why?

and do you like them?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Got em....

3 front, and 5 rear

And as a matter of fact..yes I do like them.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

I have them. 2 front, 4 rear I love them.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Ditto, just got them a week or so ago though, so I'm not quite sure on the settings I like for street driving right now. Currently they're at 2 in front, 3 in back.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Adam your Team Slow site wit the burning Alteeza is 2-funny LMAO

No AGX 4-mee ): but I wish........


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I gots them... I loves them 
they are at 2 front and 5 rear I believe...


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*KYB AGX*

I also got them on my B14. My setting is 2 front, 4 rear with B+G springs. I have Motivational rear shock mounts with Koni bump stops also. I like the confort ride of that setting. But I wish there were more susptension travel. It's just not enough.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

cool thanks......now im thinking i should have asked how you all drive................

im not that much of an agressive driver, but i do like to go fast on turns and stuff, and the roads here where i live suck....... 2 and 5? or maybe somthing different?


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

how much did you guys pay for them and where did you get them from?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got mine for $289 shipped (all 4) from JCWhitney. Yeah, they had a deal going on like a year ago. I was lucky.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I got mine $389 shipped from www.p-s-t.com


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2002)

i got my for like $380...........from my distributor


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

got mine from www.SR20Development.com

KYB AGX's w/ Ground Controls 300Front/200Rear spring rates/ Koni PolyFoam Bumpstops/
+ ShigSpeed PillowBall mounts.

ride is too harsh on freeway driving w/ the 2/4 setting i would use this setting for track only.

1/2 is what i use for everyday driving

Tevs


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

hey Sunny, how much did you pay for the GC/AGX setup? I'm looking for the cheapest price on the GCs. I would rather get the GCs instead of some Sportlines. I would rather do it right the first time


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i got the Eibach/AGX combo on my 200SX B14, i run 2/4 and it rides nice.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*I love em*

I got em 3 in the front and 4 in the rear nice and smooth


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Dookie

$350 AGX's
$350 GC's
$60 Koni bumpstops
$120 ShigSpeed PillowBall mounts
$5 silicone
Grinding the lip on the struts =PITA


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

looks like I've got to start saving $$. You have the exact setup I want plus the motivational rear shock mounts.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

groubbuycenter.com

370 shipped. normal price too!


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

What setting would you recommend for a B14 with 300/250 GC's for daily driving.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

AGX have rebound ajustment. You need to set them for your spring rate. Stock springs don't need more that 1/1. 300 fronts want 1 or 2 while 200 rears want 2 to 4.

Higher settings will temporarily act like somewhat stiffer springs but this is the *WRONG* way to go about roll control.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i have agx.
daily driving is 1 front/3 rear


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

I run 3f 6r
With H&R's and rear beam bent, while full coilovers have a lot better transition over bumps I still remain very neutral in turns, now with the bent beam the rear rotates to the point where im just a decient tire choice away from having a completely neutral handling car

it's fun to have snap oversteer on occasions 
O


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

No longer have AGXs as of a week ago, but I was running them with tired Progress springs 180f 150r and Motivational mounts. My adjustments were 2f 6r, never needed to change it, even when doing spirited driving. I know now that I wass bottoming once in a while on my soft bumpstops, and understeer came suddenly on tight turns (because the car came with B14 front struts). Still, they were great pieces and pretty comfortable for daily driving. They served me well.


----------

